# epsom salt baths and lots of contractions



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

I have a lot of uterine irritability, and a history of true preterm labor. This time around I have a lot of contractions late in the day. No cervical change with them, so we're not calling them preterm labor although we're watching them closely, but they're making me nuts and a friend told me her midwife recommended epsom salt baths to help soothe an irritatable uterus. Now, epsom salts are magnesium. I was given intraveneous mag sulfate to stall DD's labor, and I know it has nasty side effects. If I try epsom salt baths, which are obviously a lot gentler than taking the stuff by IV,







is there a risk of side effects? Does anybody know anything at all about this? Will it even help? Is there anything else you know of that can provide some relief, other than the standard rest, high-protein diet, and hydration that I'm already doing? I can't ask my OB; she's great at what she does (specialist in high-risk and multiple pregnancies) but she's not so cool with anything too "natural," KWIM?


----------



## Shenandoah (Apr 30, 2006)

Staying well hydrated helps with the contractions. If it really gets going a glass of wine (just one!) will calm your uterus.

Epsom salt baths help relax muscles in general. They are great after a marathon. I cannot see why they would be bad during pregnancy. At the very least maybe you'll get a little relief. I know they are fantastic for menstrual cramps.


----------



## herbmama3-7 (Mar 14, 2006)

Epsom salt baths are great in pregnancy, they help your body relax including your uterus, plus they have lots of minerals that you need that your body will absorb. I had preterm labor with ds and I took tons of epsom salt baths, they helped so much, and I use it when I am sick of braxton hicks as I tend to get them a lot. There is no risk in just bathing in them, it is completely different when it is given to you in iv form. Don't worry about it, it's actually very soothing and realieving.


----------



## grapejuicemama (Nov 18, 2005)

I would take an epsom salt bath every day if I wasn't worried about the water consumption!

I did take a couple of epsom salt baths during my last pregnancy to stave off pre-term labor at about 35 weeks. My mw sent me to the tub with strict instructions to drink a little red wine and not get out of the bath for at least two hours. It definitely worked.

They're safe and definitely relaxing.


----------



## ~*~MamaJava~*~ (Mar 7, 2004)

I think it helps with swelling, too - at least it did for me. I need to get some more!


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

Well, I tried it last night and I think it definitely helped. The contractions didn't stop, but they eased back to one an hour and were definitely less intense. And it was so relaxing otherwise; the muscles in my legs were so slack and relaxed, and it was great for my back. So I think I'll go buy more today! Thanks, mamas.


----------



## melanie83103 (Jun 23, 2006)

oh man, I feel for ya!! I'm having SO MANY contractions too. I had this problem in my last pregnancy too - so many contractions they thought I was in labor, but I was still sealed up tight. This time they are even worse..... many evenings I have them every 5 minutes, which totally freakes me out.

I actually posted on the March DDC about this just a few days ago. Someone suggested calcium and magnesium suppliments. You said that magnesium bothered you - what about a low dose suppliment? I just started taking 250 mg magnesium plus 600 mg calcium yesterday..... midwife said that's fine, so we'll see how it works....

Melanie


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

Magnesium in reasonable doses doesn't bother me; I've been taking a mag suppmement for a week now, but I haven't seen any improvement. No, it's the "toxic dose" of mag sulfate that they give you by IV to halt labor that has such awful side effects.


----------

